# Croatia-motorway tolls-which class?



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Caravan club Europe 2 book gives 3 classes for motorway tolls in Croatia. We have 3.4t motorhome 5.4m long 3m high Peugeot boxer with a luton over cab.

Book says Class 2 - vehicle with two or more axles, height up to 1.3m (measured from the front axle), including car + caravan and motorhome.

I have never seen the "(measured from the front axle)" before. From the centre of the wheel vertically to the windscreen is <1.3m, but the luton overlaps the axle and is >1.3m.

Class 3 is for >1.3m high and is >50% higher tolls!

Anybody been to Croatia recently and worked out what toll class they were for a 2005 era Sevel (Ducato/Boxer) luton motorhome :?:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The "height at front axle " is used by the M.6 toll and simply means that as the front axle passes a sensor the height of the vehicle is measured at that point - if it is over 1.3m ANYWHERE on that vertical line you pay the higher fee.

It means that a little Suzuki Carry van towing a trailer paid the same toll as a HGV with 3 to 6 axles. - Over 1.3m and 3 axles. 

http://www.m6toll.co.uk/pricing/vehicle-classification/


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Anyone any actual experience in Croatia?

Found this info in link http://www.hac.hr/en/toll-rates/price-list/ 
but its not clear which class a motorhome fits in (at least to me!).

CATEGORY VEHICLE
IA Motor vehicles with the properties of motorcycles, three-wheelers and four-wheelers
I Motor vehicles with two axles up to the 1.30 m measured at first axle except for motor vehicles from II b) category
II a) Motor vehicles with three or more axles up to 1.30 m measured at first axle, 
b) Motor vehicles with two axles greater than 1.90 m, and the maximum permissible weight does not exceed 3,500 kg
III Motor vehicles with two or three axles, with the height above 1.30 m measured at first axle with the maximum permissible weight over 3,500 kg and motors vehicles listed under II b) with trailers
IV Motor vehicles with four or more axles with the height greater than 1.30 m measured at first axle with the maximum permissible weight of over 3,500 kg.

Could be IIb, but our luton is over 1.90m!


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Seems to be 2b as the height says GREATER than 1.90m. We used the m/way in Croatia for a short distance this year and it didn't seem particularly costly. We are 3.5t and under 3m high. Didn't notice the class we were charged.

Enjoy Croatia, we only got as far as Istria but really liked it.

Gary.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Gary. I should have read the notes more carefully.

IIb. Motor vehicles with two axles greater than 1.90 m, and the maximum permissible weight does not exceed 3,500 kg

does cover us


----------

